# get out of fwb with an estp



## INTPJAS (Feb 19, 2013)

So I've posted this in the advice section buuuut I didn't post enough details. I'm an infj women and im wondering if there's a chance an estp is interested in becoming more then fwb.

We were friends when we were 14 15 , I moved away and came back to weeks ago we spoke over the phone for a week , and have been hanging out as friends when both of us arenrt busy and sex just happened obviously were both attracted to eachother . As far as a possible boyfriend , he's a gentlemen. Ie open doors , waits till I leave before he goes inside , etc. He's very spontaneous and fun loving , something I lack but highly enjoy , he's honest , he's an estp so he lives in the moment , he's active , smart , makes me laugh , works his ass off , friendly, very playful , and subtle things I look for in a potential . I feel myself and relaxed when I'm around him . Plus he likes to cuddle (x 

I don't need a serious partner right now nor do I wish to pressure him into having a romantic interest , but I would like to find a way for him to get to know me better and vice versa since were not kids anymore 

What confuses me is I said to him if he agrees this will be strictly sexual . And he was all againts it saying he didn't want that he wanted to be my friend too


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

INTPJAS said:


> So I've posted this in the advice section buuuut I didn't post enough details. I'm an infj women and im wondering if there's a chance an estp is interested in becoming more then fwb.
> 
> We were friends when we were 14 15 , I moved away and came back to weeks ago we spoke over the phone for a week , and have been hanging out as friends when both of us arenrt busy and sex just happened obviously were both attracted to eachother . As far as a possible boyfriend , he's a gentlemen. Ie open doors , waits till I leave before he goes inside , etc. He's very spontaneous and fun loving , something I lack but highly enjoy , he's honest , he's an estp so he lives in the moment , he's active , smart , makes me laugh , works his ass off , friendly, very playful , and subtle things I look for in a potential . I feel myself and relaxed when I'm around him . Plus he likes to cuddle (x
> 
> ...


INFJ or INTP?

Also how do you know he's ESTP?


----------



## INTPJAS (Feb 19, 2013)

Infj .

& he just oozes ESTP for me .
Maybe I'm using the stereotype .
But he fits . 
Spontaneous 
Going w/ the flow
Impulsive
All the ladys adore him
Excellent at sports 
Parties parties 
Drinks drinks & drinks 
Very confident in his actions & movements


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

INTPJAS said:


> Infj .
> 
> & he just oozes ESTP for me .
> Maybe I'm using the stereotype .
> ...


ExxPs in general are very capable of all of that (although the Ne doms may be "weirder" than the Se-doms)

Anyway, I'll answer your question. But it'll only complicate your situation. His situation sounds eerily similar to mine (except I'm not ESTP and no, I am not nearly as charismatic as how you describe him)

To me it sounds like your friend just wants to keep both of you as friends for the mean time. He's leaving the window open for when you two do become an item but he probably isn't sure at the time being. You did say he's a ladies man, he keeps partying and he's very impulsive and spontaneous. People like these usually do not like making final decisions unless their heart is REALLY set into it. 



> What confuses me is I said to him if he agrees this will be strictly sexual . And he was all againts it saying he didn't want that he wanted to be my friend too


This says a lot actually. It shows he actually does have feelings for you whether it's platonic or something else but he DOES think about you. But sex DOES change people. Maybe he's just worried your relationship will change a lot. Trust me. 

I used to have a fuck buddy that was nothing more than a fuck buddy to me but over time we grew to actually develop feelings for each other and as much as I denied it I started developing some kind of attachment to her... 

So hopefully that helped. You can keep asking questions I'll try to answer but it's all relatively based on experience


----------



## INTPJAS (Feb 19, 2013)

That was probably the best answer I couldve gotten , so thanks !!

Well I think he's Se dom .

Eerily similar seems to happen a lot in this forum haha

What's your type ?

& yeah it did help a lot actually 
I just won't push it and let it be


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

INTPJAS said:


> That was probably the best answer I couldve gotten , so thanks !!
> 
> Well I think he's Se dom .
> 
> ...


I have no "type" lol. But I'm closest to being an SP :wink:

Oh and you're welcome


----------



## INTPJAS (Feb 19, 2013)

So could you explain to me why I'm "weird" because many SP think so , and yet they still choose to be around me (x


----------



## disappointed chiliast (Oct 27, 2010)

INTPJAS said:


> So could you explain to me why I'm "weird" because many SP think so , and yet they still choose to be around me (x


"Weird" is, very often, the S term for N. It needn't be derogatory, either. Non-weird people can appreciate weird people, just as the weird can appreciate those who are a little more grounded.


----------

